# Epilator exfoliation process



## lilone (Jun 2, 2007)

I couldnt find this answer on this board. I am interesting in buying an epilator, but I hear people complain about ingrown hairs or whatever. What kind of exfoliation do you all do to help with that?? Do you use a kind of exfoliating bath sponge or something?? Also, if you want name what kind of epilator you have/price/and if you like it. I am going to target and the CVS store next week so I am hoping to find a good one in one of those places. Thanks!


----------



## cml (Jun 4, 2007)

I Use the Emjoi Epilator it was about $42 , but I just saw it at Walmart for $24. I use Philosophy's Amaizing Grace Scrub, before showering and I use the epilator after showering.


----------



## goddess (Jun 5, 2007)

I use epilator but I've not experienced ingrown hairs. I also dont scrub or exfoliate prior to using.

I think the most basic epilator will do. You dont have to get one with so many functions because it's quite useless.


----------



## smilingface (Jun 8, 2007)

I have an epilator. I use Emjoi gently gold caress. The good thing about it is that I don't have to shave as often. The bad thing is the ingrowns. No matter what I do I still get them. I have tried using a loofah, dry brushing and glycolic lotions. Nothing works so I went back to shaving my legs. I still use the epilator under my arms but that is it. I have to say though, that even though I now shave my legs I still get ingrowns although not as many. This never used to happen to me before I started epilating. So just be careful.


----------



## monniej (Jun 8, 2007)

i don't use an epliator, but i use exfoliating gloves to help with ingrowns on my legs, underarm and bikini area after shaving. works well for waxing maintenance also.


----------



## mehrunissa (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah, that's the real sucky part about epilating: the ingrowns. I still epilate, but I "shave" a couple of days afterwards. Basically, I just run the razor over my legs in the shower, since shaving exfoliates too. I also use shower gloves every shower when I soap up.


----------



## MissOli (Jun 8, 2007)

I got a new one : Braun SilkÃ©pil Xelle

and it's fantastic gives u a slight massage so ur legs wont be so tender and it also got this light...so u won't miss one single hair


----------

